# Reformed Bible Studies for Small Groups?



## jbotkin

Hello friends,
Wondering if anyone knows of any good, in-depth Bible studies from a broadly reformed perspective. We've used Keller's studies from the Redeemer site, but they only have a couple. I'm not having much luck finding anything similar. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks and blessings!


----------



## puritan628

You might try Peter Hammond's site: Frontline Ministries Frontline Fellowship - Working for Reformation & Praying for Revival


----------



## he beholds

_Don't Waste Your Life_--book
_Don't Waste Your Life_--study guide

My husband and I are teaching the h.s. Sunday School class using those books. There's also a DVD which is not absolutely necessary, but it does hone the week's discussion in a bit (plus it recaps the week's chapter in case some people didn't read/there were guests). The series is good with high schoolers, but I think it'd be better with adults. The high schoolers at our church are very able to comprehend everything, and you can see that they write answers down, it's just a little tough getting deep discussions out of them most weeks. 

We've only recently begun, but the last chapter we read spoke about magnifying Christ. Seeing the words "magnify Christ" linked in your signature makes me think that perhaps it's a sign.


----------



## jbotkin

Thanks for the suggestions. I will check out Hammond's site. To clarify, I'm looking for something that would work through an entire book (like Ephesians, Luke, Genesis, etc. ). We typically try to do in-depth studies in the mornings and use topical material (like DWYL) at night in our community groups. 

Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## Scottish Lass

The PCA publishes books like that, as does DayOne (which is a UK publisher).


----------



## JoyFullMom

Our family has enjoyed going through the Westminster Confession of Faith and the Catechism as Bible studies with our church group. We learned SO MUCH!!


----------



## lynnie

My small group did Sinclair Ferguson's The Christian Life, one chapter a week. It was wonderful. (Topical, not one bible book.) The leader reviewed it, we all had to read one chapter a week, we went over the various scriptures and he came up with some discussion questions. Hard to beat for a basic Reformed foundation.


----------



## MRC

In my opinion the "Let's Study" series are fantastic.

Let's Study Series Banner


----------



## Jack K

If your groups liked the studies from Keller, the stuff that comes to mind that would have some of the same emphases is the material from seeJesus.net. It might not be as book-of-the-Bible oriented as you want, though. Also in the Keller vein is The Gospel-Centered Life, but it isn't a book study at all.


----------



## jbotkin

Thanks for the feedback, guys.


----------



## Scott1

Ligonier (Dr Sproul) has many teaching series, though most are topical rather than going through one book of the Bible:

Learn Reformed Theology: Resources from Ligonier Ministries

The "What is Reformed Theology?" series is on DVD, comes with a book that can be used for reference, and a study guide. A superb overview, "high level" yet profound.

The Providence of God is an excellent study:
The Providence of God: Dr. R.C. Sproul - Teaching Series - Theology, God, Sovereignty | Ligonier Ministries Store

Also:
The Attributes of God: Dr. R.C. Sproul - Teaching Series - Theology, God | Ligonier Ministries Store
 
GI Williamson has a free Bible Study outline and leaders guide for a study on the book of Romans:
http://www.nethtc.net/~giwopc/RomansStudent.pdf

Leaders guide to Romans study: http://www.nethtc.net/~giwopc/RomansTeacher.pdf

Dr. Keller has a good study on Idolatry, particularly the book of Judges:
Living In A Pluralistic Society: Judges, Daniel & Joseph

Also, _the Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes _by GI Williamson, is a superb study of the Confession.


----------



## N. Eshelman

I concur with the Banner's "Let's Study" suggestion. They are written by some top reformed scholars; they are concise; they are divided into easy to handle chapters; they have Q/A at the end of the book for each chapter. GO! GO! GO! You can do it!


----------

